# Airliner Cafe....



## Lucky13 (Sep 2, 2013)

Even I saw a couple that I wouldn't mind! 

AIRLINERCAFE.COM - Photo gallery This is decals and kits..


----------



## Airframes (Sep 2, 2013)

Rob will be drooling at this !


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 2, 2013)

Was thinking the same old chap!
Quite like that TWA C-47/DC-3 and a couple of them Norseman.....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 2, 2013)

I think he just bought the store......


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 2, 2013)

One wouldn't be the slightest surprised!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks for the link Jan. Should come in handy searching for those 1/126 scale Convair 880 decals for Elvis' Lisa Marie.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 2, 2013)

You're most welcome pal...

1/48 TWA DC-3.....hmmmm...ok, better get ready for work!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 2, 2013)

Talk about which.....is the Modelcraft 1/48 Noorduyn Norseman as bad as I've heard?


----------

